# Upgrading from OMD em10



## bknight (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi,

I planning on upgrading my em10 to new mirror less camera.
I have been thinking about gh3 or maybe GX7.

I am planning on doing more video with the camera bug would like to stay mirrorless because of the lenses I currently own.

Any suggestions?


----------



## funwitha7d (Jan 19, 2015)

nice camera, might be hard moving from that brand... hard to know what price and other parameters, have you considered the a6000?, I have not owned one but heard phase detection is great


----------



## bknight (Jan 19, 2015)

Sony would mean buying all new lens


----------



## funwitha7d (Jan 19, 2015)

well that's how much I know, sorry about that...


----------



## jaomul (Jan 19, 2015)

I don't know much about video or your budget but the Panasonic gh4 got so many good reviews concerning video that it must be good. Panasonic is really your only m4/3 option to improve video over Olympus


----------



## SnappingShark (Jan 19, 2015)

I would get another Olly, maybe E-M1, and dual shoot


----------



## Ido (Jan 25, 2015)

Olympus certainly isn't known for great video capabilities, while Panasonic absolutely is, but that doesn't mean the Olympus won't let you shoot great quality video. With my E-M5, I'm pretty sure there's full manual control available, though I don't know if all settings are adjustable while recording. One true bummer is the lack of a 3.5mm microphone jack—Olympus does sell an accessory that plugs into the hotshoe for the E-M5, which adds such connection, but I think it requires the accessory port that the E-M10 lacks.

If your need and desire for video leads you to a new camera, it definitely better be a Panasonic. You'll get video that's as good as it gets for any given budget, and you'll be able to use any and all lenses you already have. Best would be the GH4, of course, but I bet it's over your budget, as you've been considering the GH3 and GX7 so far. In that case, I'd choose the GH3 any day of the week. The GX7's in-body image stabilization would have swayed me towards it, if only it were enabled for video!

If you want to deck that purchase out with a new lens, the Panasonic 14-140mm f/3.5-5.6 is a great match for the GH-series cameras, and is excellent for video thanks to the optical image stabilization. It offers an outstanding range with very good quality.


----------



## SnappingShark (Jan 25, 2015)

I just sold one of my Olly lenses to a guy who shot video.

He said Olympus lenses were AMAZING on panasonic bodies for mirrorless video.


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 25, 2015)

The GX7 is small, full featured and does pretty good video. If I was into video I'd get the GH4 if not then the GH3 if not then the GX7. (Do some research and compare GH3 to the GX7.)


----------



## bigal1000 (Jan 30, 2015)

Anything is an upgrade from Olympus, I had an EM10 for about week and returned to Nikon


----------



## Ido (Jan 31, 2015)

bigal1000 said:


> Anything is an upgrade from Olympus, I had an EM10 for about week and returned to Nikon


It's not for everyone. For me, the Olympus OM-D E-M5 has been terrific, and I've been using it for over a year now. If I had a Nikon, I'm sure I would have gone through much of the same experience as you had with Olympus.


----------

